# Great way to end 2009



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Woke up early this morning and had a dusting on the KMRR. The KMRR crew worked fast at preping the track to run some trains
The Rogers ran very well until the snow started to come down heavy. The plow is in the shop seems to be jumping on the switches.


This is the start of the snow


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

This is after about 1.5 inches of snow and still snowing. Rogers struggled alot kept slipping. The Dunkirk is getting ready for the next run later. 




















































More action later on when the Dunkirk gets warmed up or I should say cold enough so the wheels dont ice up. I love running in the snow


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

YAAA!! I second that! 
Way to go!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I pity your hobo, what was a cool place in the summer really has drawbacks in the snow! 

Great pics! It's as close to snow as I want to get! 

John


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn, great pix as always.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally, I think a couple of those photos ought to be in the photo contest!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice photos Shawn, looks like you'll need to get the plow out soon. 

Chris


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

The snow stopped and the crew de-iced the tracks. Picked up a little over 2 inches of snow. Another 2 inches in forcast for tonight.. Once the tracks were de-iced the Dunkirk was not needed so they stuck with the Rogers. Had the engine running for a good hour while my daughter and me sat a watched. The boss even came out with my 11 month old to watch but she didnt last very long, what a wimp.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Great set of photos.

I like the early ones with a "scale" amount of snow.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By rpc7271 on 31 Dec 2009 08:52 AM 
Personally, I think a couple of those photos ought to be in the photo contest!

I agree Those should be submitted to the Photo Contest and also send them to Shad for Next Years Calander.

The buildings look great too....You did a good job on them


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Indeed a great way to end the year! Great pictures! 

And this picture proofs the Yeti does excist! But you better watch out for it; according to his footsteps he's huge!!!!


----------



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

oh dear,

thats a bad way of teasing. Im sitting here, the sunn took away the best snow for plowing, and fight with sniffels and flu. 
Looking on all those great GRR snow-sessions.....***sigh***

But one day my red connie will need her snowplow.....

Nice pictures though....

Frank


----------

